# Going from SchH1 to SchH2



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

I have always been told that achieving the SchH1 title is the biggest hurdle and that the 2 and 3 are a matter of adding on the additional requirements in each phase. In no way do I have the impression that going from a 1 to a 2, then from a 2 to a 3 will be a piece of cake, but I just had the impression that it was no where near the level of going from nothing to a 1. So I always figured that if my dog was able to get the SchH1 title, she would be able to continue on to the next levels if I was willing to put in the work. I should state that I am realistic and would never expect to go to any level higher then club. 

I would like some input on this as I would love to continue on up to a 3 if we can, but am concerned that I might be encouraged to be happy with a 1 and forget about going on to the 2 and 3.

Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You've definitely done the hardest part. I'm in the same situation. I have put a 1 on Gala and plan on putting a 2. We have been working towards it but unfortunately due to life circumstances it will be a little while before I can trial her. Why quit now that you've come this far?  The SchH2 only has a few extra exercises, bigger dumbell on the flat retrieve, stay out of motion. In the protection, 2 more blinds, the back transport, an extra reattact??? (if I remember well?). Don't think it is hard work, you've already done the hard work.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What did your helper say? he/she would be a good one to ask about that, I would think.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've always thought~when you have them ready for the 2, you then trial for the 1. When they are ready for the 3, you trial for the 2. And go on for the 3 shortly after the 2 is accomplished. 
Getting our BH under us will be a nice feeling, the jitters of trialing hopefully will not be so bad when going for the 1.


----------



## Pitts (May 1, 2010)

I agree alot with Onyx girl here, To get to a 1 is a big feat, from there its fine tuning the dog, and getting them solid on the additional exercises in the next level. a good way to look at it is how well did the dog do getting the 1, were they strong and solid or were they lucky to get the 1? these things determine if you can get to the next level and how much work you have to put into proofing the dog for that next level.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree. The biggest jump is from BH to the 1. You may only be adding in the dumbbells and the Voraus in obedience. (I say "only" but they may be some of the most important points in OB) but you also have the stress of the other 2 phases!! Once you get your 1, the foundation is done and all you need to do is build...things get a little longer but there really isn't much in the way of a "new" exercise. I also find that most people use their 1s and 2s as places to critique their performance and evaluate weaknesses to get it really good for the 3.

I think one of the biggest reasons you see people quit at the 1 is actually the protection. Most helpers and judges I've seen get progressively tougher on the dogs as they move up through the titles. Although I think the biggest reason people fail is tracking...  Heck the whole darn thing is hard. I say go for it and don't let anyone stop you!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't have a one but we are having a rather strange problem every time I tell her to stand she downs. She's a rather smart dog and picks things up fast. I think that she's trying to tell me something


----------

